# Sick & Tired Of IT



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm so sick and tire of the attacks on Christianity. Lately, it seems that's all that going on. People attacking Tim Tebow for his faith, people attacking any christian who stands up. I know what Christ said that there will be trials, but dang, just sick and tire of it.

If one would take an objective look at all the religions, one would clearly see that there is one religion that stands out, or thats totally different. Not because of the followers, which always falls shorts, but because of the grace. Jesus Christ was either crazy or the Son of God.

Yet, all the prophecies have been fulfilled or are being fulfilled. All the other religions are works based. We can't work our way or "do good" or anything else to earn salvation. It is totally a give from God through His one and only Son, Jesus Christ. Why can't they see this? 

And nowadays people don't even believe in God anymore. From the law of thermodynamics we know that matter can not be created or destroyed, only transformed into one form or another. So, without God, where did it come from? Before the "big bang, where did it come from? Heck, where did the "space" come from? Without a creator, there would be no creations.

Furthermore, you can't get order and design from destruction. Entropy confirms this. Entropy basically states that all systems in the real world tend to go "downhill," as it were, toward disorganization and decreased complexity. Yet, evolutionist would have us believe the organization and complexity are increasing, yet there is no observable proofs.

Anyway, sorry to rant and rave. Just sick and tire of the non-believers attacking. Heck, the most intolerant people in the world are non-christians.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't forget brother we will be prosecuted for what we believe,this is how it is.These people make up there own God.The answers' are not from men but from Gods words.He told us there will be days like this ,as you speak of prophecies being filled.I honestly don't understand why people don't fight over a seat in church as a football game on sunday.We cannot point fingers there are 3 pointing back at us.I was born again in Jesus name only 5 1/2 years ago.Im no longer on that train, plane, bus,or ship that is heading to everlasting hell all we can do is tell people how to get off that certain trip to hell there is only one way to heaven.His name is Jesus and he was here.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

John 15:19
If ye were of the world, the world would love his own: but because ye are not of the world, but I have chosen you out of the world, therefore the world hateth you.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

A decent program if your church ever puts it on is "The Truth Project". It takes about 13 sessions to get through it. It points out the fact that most Christians do not have a Biblical world view. Here is an overview of the lesson topics.

http://www.thetruthproject.org/en/about/~/media/Files/pdf/TruthProjectLessons.ashx

The problem i have with so many programs like this is that you probably aren't going to convince any non-believer by quoting scripture. HELLO, they don't believe the Bible is the word of God and don't beleive there is a God for that matter. They have to *see* a change in a person that is now living a Christian life. They have to *see* that peace that a true Christian has. They have to *see* how a Christian doesn't let every life circumstance blow them to and fro. They have to *see* and *want* what a practicing Christian has. To me that is the way you win hearts for Jesus.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

Jesus said that if they hated him they would hate us also, but be of good cheer I have already overcome the world. Jesus said.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Stuart said:


> A decent program if your church ever puts it on is "The Truth Project". It takes about 13 sessions to get through it. It points out the fact that most Christians do not have a Biblical world view. Here is an overview of the lesson topics.
> 
> http://www.thetruthproject.org/en/about/~/media/Files/pdf/TruthProjectLessons.ashx
> 
> The problem i have with so many programs like this is that you probably aren't going to convince any non-believer by quoting scripture. HELLO, they don't believe the Bible is the word of God and don't beleive there is a God for that matter. They have to *see* a change in a person that is now living a Christian life. They have to *see* that peace that a true Christian has. They have to *see* how a Christian doesn't let every life circumstance blow them to and fro. They have to *see* and *want* what a practicing Christian has. To me that is the way you win hearts for Jesus.


They will know you are different by the way you live.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for the support and feedback. I was having a bad day. Sometimes I get tired of all the attacks on christians from the atheists, in general, the liberals. I fully know that we win in the end and that we are to stay strong. Sometimes it's very hard.

Anyway, thanks and may God richly bless each of you.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

ATC, your human. We get this way. It sounds like you need revival. Nobody said it was going to be easy, Jesus said as a matter as fact, it's going to get tougher. In today's Godless world, it is not going to get any better, but I promise, God has his plan and in his own time, he will have the last word. I feel sorry for the people who do not believe. Remember, he chooses us. We are given the sovereign choice to follow or move on. It is our job to plant a seed. We can not change peoples minds. I stopped trying to convince people and started making a change to "self" to show others it is good and I have nothing to gain but they have everything to gain. Remember, the sword was not given to us to swing for judgement. But, Jesus will gladly see to it that each receives his own and I am totally good with that. Trust me, I would not want to be on the receiving end of Gods wrath. I think everyone is going to be surprised just how angry he is going to be. Just think what he did for us and then how humans treat him in return. To feel that fear and know at that moment that it is too late and the opportunity is gone and forever is a very long, long, long time... That within itself scares the ummmm out of me. 

On the positive side, I can not wait to get to heaven, look up and see people I never dreamed would be there are in fact there. Then I hear them say this, "Do you remember when you... that changed my mind and here I am...can't say I wont loose it.. so.. hang in there ATC, it's all good. It was promised to us. His plan, in his time. Take care and God bless my friend. Exciting time lie in front of us, hang on, this place is fixing to get crazy..


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Seeker said:


> ATC, your human. We get this way. It sounds like you need revival. Nobody said it was going to be easy, Jesus said as a matter as fact, it's going to get tougher. In today's Godless world, it is not going to get any better, but I promise, God has his plan and in his own time, he will have the last word. I feel sorry for the people who do not believe. Remember, he chooses us. We are given the sovereign choice to follow or move on. It is our job to plant a seed. We can not change peoples minds. I stopped trying to convince people and started making a change to "self" to show others it is good and I have nothing to gain but they have everything to gain. Remember, the sword was not given to us to swing for judgement. But, Jesus will gladly see to it that each receives his own and I am totally good with that. Trust me, I would not want to be on the receiving end of Gods wrath. I think everyone is going to be surprised just how angry he is going to be. Just think what he did for us and then how humans treat him in return. To feel that fear and know at that moment that it is too late and the opportunity is gone and forever is a very long, long, long time... That within itself scares the ummmm out of me.
> 
> On the positive side, I can not wait to get to heaven, look up and see people I never dreamed would be there are in fact there. Then I hear them say this, "Do you remember when you... that changed my mind and here I am...can't say I wont loose it.. so.. hang in there ATC, it's all good. It was promised to us. His plan, in his time. Take care and God bless my friend. Exciting time lie in front of us, hang on, this place is fixing to get crazy..


Seeker, 
Thanks for your reply. You are right! I need revival! And I need to stop trying to be the sower and reaper. I must remember that they are not rejecting me, but they are rejecting God. Anyway, thanks again for the words of encouragement.


----------

